
William Gibson on Why He Loves Twitter - adambyrtek
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/09/vulture_transcript_william_gib.html
======
irq
The title does the contents a disservice - his views on global culture are far
more interesting and make up a much larger bulk of the article than why he
loves twitter.

~~~
nikster
I agree - but his view on Twitter is pretty interesting as well, namely the
fact that Twitter is countless parallel groups and cultures that have little
or nothing to do with each other.

I am using Twitter to follow friends - though, sadly, most of them don't use
it anymore - and as a news aggregator. For the latter, it's brilliant.
Following William Gibson now.

~~~
Qz
I actively disliked Twitter, but I've started using it recently solely for an
online collaborative competiton I'm involved with (not programming/HN
related). It's fairly useable for that since signing up is very easy, but
there are plenty of times when a basic chat room would be better.

------
Gianteye
I had no idea William Gibson was so insightful and urbane. I suppose I might
have read Necromancer without any appreciation of how early it came in the
timeline of cyberpunk literature, but I was never able to get into it.

After reading this interview, I feel pretty compelled to give Zero History a
look.

~~~
LiveTheDream
Neuromancer?

~~~
Gianteye
Oh my yes. Where's my head at. Neuromancer.

------
mkramlich
I loved Gibson's remarks about the Tea Party. I think he nailed at least a
part of why it exists and got so many folks into it.

ps. Please fix the "Unknown or expired link" quirk when submitting comments on
HN. So counter-intuitive.

------
avk
I asked William Gibson if I could help with the fact that following 87 people
is more than he can take in
(<http://twitter.com/#!/artvankilmer/status/9127501972381696>).

Just wanted to extend that offer to everyone here as well. I too have the
overload problem and am passionate about the value of Twitter, which is why
I'm building something that will help. Happy to share & discuss further:
<http://slipstre.am/>

------
Qz
_And that’s why somebody phones in after every bomb and says, “It was us, the
Situationist Liberation Army. We blew up that mall.” That’s branding._

~~~
gwern
But they don't. I did a whole comment there pointing to the statistics about
how most bombs are unclaimed, hours ago.

~~~
Qz
Point is, you remember the ones who called in to claim them.

------
kyleniemeyer
i love reading interviews with william gibson- particularly his take on the
tea party movement in this one.

~~~
orangecat
"The tea party is a bunch of racists" is not an especially original,
insightful, or accurate take.

~~~
mkramlich
he didn't say they all were. just implied that a significant subset were, at
least in part. and I think based on the documented evidence any reasonable
person would say that's accurate.

------
defen
William Gibson is an insightful observer of social trends and a fantastic
writer, but I was a little disappointed to see that politically he is a pretty
standard liberal transnational elitist.

------
RtodaAV
Sorry but twitter is way to ghetto.

